# Photobucket is retarded



## bobberboy (Jun 12, 2017)

Or maybe it's me. I'm so sick of Photobucket. It takes forever for anything to load because of all the ads. I get that's how they make their $ and why I can use it as a free service but jeeze, how much money do they have to make? 

I only use the service to post images on this site and am not very active here anymore but when I do post an image it takes a long time. I can't afford a supercomputer and shouldn't need one to do such a simple thing. I'm sure there are other, better sites for posting images but the thought of transferring my library to somewhere else without abandoning all the images for the posts I have made here is pretty daunting. It's not like my posts are that important or anything but if the images were missing the posts wouldn't be any good at all. I know we all love the pics and I find I just don't post much because it's such a drag.

I guess I could stop using Photobucket and leave the existing images there to support former posts and find a new place for future posts. If anyone has suggestions for a photo-hosting site I'd be interested.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 12, 2017)

It's a terrible user experience.


----------



## Darryle (Jun 12, 2017)

Pictures on your phone, upload thru Tapatalk and you are done, if you want to post it multiple places, copy and paste the content of the original post and paste it wherever. 

I use Google Drive and back up all my pictures, they are available to me on my phone, tablet and laptop $1.99 a month for 1tb of storage 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## Johnny (Jun 12, 2017)

BB - ohhhhh it is not YOU !!!
the next time I long into photobucket I will video ALL THE COOKIES
that are loading at the bottom of the screen on my laptop.......
there must be millions and millions of cookie ants gobbling up all my memory.
very frustrating to see "_waiting for cookies to load_" !!!
I don't know how to block a program from excessive cookie load.
I am on a Dell laptop with Windows 7 with Google Chrome. [no stupid _smart_ phone here]

no - it is not you !!



.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 12, 2017)

Save the PC for your taxes and get an I-Pad. It is a web surfing internet posting piece of genius. TinyPic is the website I use for 1980's internet sites like this one that won't let you post pics right to it. I-pad does not do everything and some machines do things better but nothing touches it for web surfing and posting. I'm looking at my brand new Fujitsu laptop and dell PC. I only turn them on when I'm posting a resume to a corporate website or for work. Pure garbage for Internet use. Hit hit the Apple Store and your life will change. You will have more time doing what you learned on the WWW. Instant on and instant surf. Get one. The Internet is too big a part of life to not have a machine that is made for it.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jun 12, 2017)

Flickr. It's all I use. If you choose the BBCODE option when sharing all you do is copy and paste 

20170415_115846 by st1nkf00t, on Flickr.

Like so.....


----------



## tomme boy (Jun 13, 2017)

Download Ad Blocker +. It wipes out all but one add that pops up.


----------



## tomme boy (Jun 13, 2017)

Just opened photobucket to check how many adds it blocks. *66!*


----------



## paper (Jun 14, 2017)

I've been a SmugMug user for quite a while, purely because of how terrible Photobucket is.. 

I'm sorry if this seems like spam, because I don't do the spam thing, but here's a link to save you 20% on SmugMug.. 

https://secure.smugmug.com/signup?Coupon=6gRK4G

It's not free, but there's no adds or limits.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't use Photobucket. Too much hassle. 
Here on Tinboats I post pictures direct from my picture files


----------



## paper (Jun 16, 2017)

I like being able to have a single location for all my saved photos, and while you can download them here at Tinboats, most forums I'm on don't have that option..


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jun 19, 2017)

Flickr works for me.


----------



## riverbud55 (Jun 21, 2017)

I keep MY pics on MY PC's or hard drive, wouldn't ever give access to the world wide web to my life,,, guess its old school and I like that way,,,,,hate gone to a forum and the pics are gone because they are on some other site and the account is shut down,,, jmo shouldn't be allowed on any forum,, take seconds to post pics to this site


----------



## water bouy (Jul 1, 2017)

I switched to imgur several years ago when my tech skills came to a stop. Still using a digital camera cause I can't move pics from phone to computer.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 1, 2017)

Whaaaat! You guys have never heard of Google Pictures? Free for as much storage as I'll ever need. Set up your phone to autoload to Google Pictures (unless you have an Apple, I have NO idea if they do that)...

Instantly after I take a pix with my ANDROID phone, the pix is on Google Pictures. To load one here, or any place else....I just go to ATTACH a FILE (right below where you typed your post). 

I choose the picture that I want to be added, and Viola! It is THERE. No extra places or websites to screw around with. No ads that I see. ( I do have an adblocker). Try it....or...at least ...Google it!

richg99


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 1, 2017)

Nice boat Rich. Hope to see more of it.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 2, 2017)

Concerning the original subject; The point is moot, anymore, as PB isn't allowing third party linking anymore, unless you pay through the nose. (Isn't it interesting how money lets you do just about anything?)

Roger


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 4, 2017)

Yep, 3rd party picture hosting is allowed if you want to pony up $399 per year. I've lost pics to every build for the past ten plus years. I do have 3400 pics on PB and 400 Mb of my free 2Gb allowance. So the search has begun for a replacement.

Flickr is owned by Yahoo which is now owned by Verizon and I expect changes soon so I'm loathe to go there. Google drive and photo's don't do 3rd party hosting well. IMGBB does, and a couple others. I'm just torn on which I'm going to invest time in.

PB just turned into a spammy mess. Now they don't want you to look with an add blocker turned on. I popped mine off, got 7 ads on a picture. Turned ad blocker back on and by the time I went through ten pictures the blocker had stopped 280 ad queries. In flipping sane...


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 10, 2017)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> It's a terrible user experience.




It's actually worse than terrible. I've been a member of timboats for eight years and only started using Photobucket in order to be able to post pics here. Over the years as the PB site has become more mercenary the user experience had drastically deteriorated until it is really just a vehicle for them to display ads. There is really no hosting service because why store pics with PB if not to share w/third party. I can store photo's without their help.

I have invested a lot of time in creating a few threads of my projects and responding to others with the use of drawings and photo's. I had done so through PB using their service understanding I would be subjected to ads in order to do so. Now that investment is down the drain unless I pay up the min of $5.99/mo. The decent thing for PB to do would have been to allow the photo's posted prior to their change in policy to continue via the former terms of use rather than resort to what essentially amounts to charging ransom for the third party linking. 

This change by PB has rendered the material I posted here useless. Without the pics the content is nothing. What a disappointment and what a really crappy way to do business. I am not going to pay PB. I am not going to repost hundreds of images in order to keep the images on my posts here useful. Whatever PB's hopes are in terms of forcing their current users to become paying customers will have failed in my case anyway. I kept up my end of their crappy bargain by being bombarded by ads until the site became so slow it was hardly worth using. This must leave a pretty bitter taste for their users. It does for me anyway. 

I don't know what I'll do going forward but I think I'll probably contact Jim to expunge all my previous posts. There's no point in keeping them and it's really annoying to viewers to read references to pics when there are no pics available. Once done I will for sure be removing my pics from PB so their advertisers don't garner any hits that might be related to my images being posted there. Who needs it. What a crummy way to run a railroad...

I think the ultimate indignity is there doesn't seem to be a way to contact them to tell them to go to hell. There is no direct contact and that should be a warning to potential users. In my experience the harder it is to contact the site admin's the lower on the food chain the site seems to be.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, I gave up on third-party posting a year or two ago. It got to be a hassle and not worth my time. Used to use Flickr and a few others.

Now, I keep my few pix on Google Photos, and just use the Attachment System when I want to post something. Guess PB can't make enough money selling advs. so they want to ransom your pictures. 

sorry. richg99


----------



## jethro (Jul 11, 2017)

I've had a SmugMug pro account for almost 10 years but I make a lot more money with it anually than I spend. I can understand the frustration of PB users right now but honestly, good hosting services are not and have not ever been free.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 11, 2017)

I've gotten the prompt to upgrade myself and see the PB embedded pics from my posts on here now blocked. Damn shame....a lot of good public info will be lost on many threads. I'm just going to download my photos from PB and delete my PB account.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 11, 2017)

I read someplace that you have to pay them to get your own photos back?????


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 11, 2017)

richg99 said:


> I read someplace that you have to pay them to get your own photos back?????



From what I'm seeing after logging into my PB account, you can still download all of your photos.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 11, 2017)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > I read someplace that you have to pay them to get your own photos back?????
> ...



I still have the photo's, I only loaded those on PB that I intended to post here. It would take a huge time investment on my part to repost them in some other way and I'm not going to do it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 12, 2017)

bobberboy said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > richg99 said:
> ...



Can I help somehow to get the most important ones back in the threads?


----------



## Popeye (Jul 25, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Instantly after I take a pix with my ANDROID phone, the pix is on Google Pictures. To load one here, or any place else....I just go to ATTACH a FILE (right below where you typed your post).
> richg99



But there are some things I take pictures of that I don't want online or in a cloud... EVER.


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2017)

Popeye said:


> But there are some things I take pictures of that I don't want online or in a cloud... EVER.



:LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Popeye, then, I guess you need a FILM camera. I understand that they are very cheap on eBay these days. Ha Ha 

richg99


----------



## Johnny (Jul 25, 2017)

I got my "notice" yesterday.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 25, 2017)

I downloaded all my photos from Photobucket to my computer and then uploaded them all to Flickr last year. I won't use Photobucket for anything any longer


----------

